
Seven ways publishers have reacted to ad blockers - tortilla
https://searchenginewatch.com/2016/03/15/seven-ways-publishers-have-reacted-to-ad-blockers/
======
SCAQTony
I wish they would stop calling it ad blocking. It's a misnomer, or more
accurately, a lie.

If they want to run a hard coded ad within their site with no trackers,
beacons, and privacy violators, I totally fine with it. I am not blocking ads,
I am blocking spyware.

